# "Öğretmen olup çalışacakmış"



## James Bates

"Öğretmen olup çalışacakmış"

Could somebody help me translate this? I'm guessing it means, "It seems the teacher will be present and work."


----------



## kenjoluma

James Bates said:


> "Öğretmen olup çalışacakmış"
> 
> Could somebody help me translate this? I'm guessing it means, "It seems the teacher will be present and work."


 
Once he/she becomes a teacher, he/she will probably work(study/research...)..


I'm not sure


----------



## James Bates

I see. What about, "Öğretmen olarak çalışacakmış"?


----------



## kenjoluma

WARNING. I'm not TURKISH. This is purely what I think it is. (At least I REMEMBER that's how my turkish teachers taught me) Read me at your own discretion.

olup vs. olarak

olup (-ip) is more immediate or more urgent or more obvious. Once you become a teacher, you (automatically, right away) do something. 

olarak (-arak) is like, 'then' or 'and'. You become a teacher and then, (since you become a teacher) you will study. No hurries in here. You become it, and (then) you will study. It's like, 'yeah, sure thing'. 


... Wait... Is it the other way around? HMM...

*Ignore me*.    I'm posting it anyway, though, to make myself ashamed of it, so it will encourage to work on Turkish better.


----------



## Rallino

*Öğretmen olup da çalışacakmış *= He will become a teacher and do that job. (As in, he will graduate, and work.)

*Öğretmen olarak çalışacakmış* = He will work as a teacher.


That sentence might also be said in a non-believing way and can mean:
_
He said he would become a teacher and do that job, duh!
_


----------



## jinxnao

MIŞ means here either "it is said that" or "He told me this so I just quote his speaking  to you".
Mış, muş,miş is not translated so easily into another language.It is a special use and as far as I know there is no any match for this use in another language. So your sentence means " I  have got the information (from he or another one who quotes it to me) that he will be a teacher and will work."


----------



## kalamazoo

(Supposedly) or (THey say that) he will be a teacher and he will work.  "Olup" I think has to match exactly the endings of calisacakmis so it would have to mean "olacakmis". (sorry that I am not using the right font to write the Turkish letters correctly.)


----------

